# Fenêtre de connexion portail wifi (SFR/Orange) n'apparait plus



## Alpha-Numériqu3 (23 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème :

Depuis quelques jours, lorsque je veux me connecter à un réseau wifi (SFR WIFI FON par exemple) la fenêtre de connexion n'apparait plus sur mon MacBook Pro.
Je capte parfaitement le réseau wifi, j'y suis connecté. Mais cette fameuse fenêtre où l'on me demande habituellement mes identifiants SFR ne veut plus apparaitre du tout.

J'ignore la raison de ce changement.

Auriez-vous une idée de comment résoudre ce problème ?

Toute aide est la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Juillet 2015)

Salut

Que se passe-t-il quand tu tentes de naviguer sur le web via safari ou firefox?

@+


----------



## Alpha-Numériqu3 (25 Juillet 2015)

Connexion impossible. J'ouvre safari ou firefox, je met directement l'url du portail captif SFR (https://hotspot.wifi.sfr.fr/). La page de connexion on l'on me demande identifiant et mot de passe se charge correctement. Je valide et ensuite plus rien, la connexion ne se fait pas.

MAJ : Depuis hier, je ne détecte plus du tout les réseaux wifi (SFR et orange), l'ordinateur n'a pourtant pas bougé de place. 

C'est assez étrange.

Dans un autre lieu, la fenêtre pop-up de connexion au portail captif orange s'ouvre quand à elle correctement... 

Je pense que mon soucis vient principalement d'une mauvaise réception des wifi. Même si le refus d'apparition de la fenêtre pop-up portail captif SFR est assez étrange.

Voilà, merci.


----------

